# Beautiful cake



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Thought I share this picture that came across my timeline on Facebook. I love it!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

A refreshing pic ! Thanks for sharing it.

Petals.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

That's hilarious...great idea!

    So I take it this was a seedless watermelon cake...Makes me wonder what Petals would use for seeds?  rum soaked raisins perhaps???

   thanks for sharing!!!

  Dan


----------



## eva cudmore (Jun 30, 2012)

wow i could eat that whole thing


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

gonefishin said:


> That's hilarious...great idea!
> 
> So I take it this was a seedless watermelon cake...Makes me wonder what Petals would use for seeds? rum soaked raisins perhaps???
> 
> ...


Dan,

Its a seedless watermelon ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Petals.


----------



## eva cudmore (Jun 30, 2012)

sun flower seeds


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I want a slice.. I would definitely not spit out the seeds with that cake..but can you use chocolate chips as the seeds.  Great coloring on the frosting..fondant right?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, fondant and then probably sprayed colored by the looks of it.....

http://www.divinecakecompany.com/divine-cake-blog/watermelon-cake.html

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... and Petals, how did you know where that cake came from?  that's hilarious! or are you really that good?  maybe clairvoyant ...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

> maybe clairvoyant ...


 Lol, That is one thing I am not. I wondered about that type of cake and researched the recipe and came across that cake.

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. What cake do any of you concider beautiful ?

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Good looking doesn't always mean it taste good!



YUM!!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice pics, did you make that cake ? Looks very moist.

When choosing a cake design there is normally a cake testing done first ,  the client will bring pictures or choose from pictures the type of decorated cake they are looking for. (or other avenues)

It is possible to have a great tasting & beautiful cake.

Petals.


----------

